# HOw to make Snow goose flyers



## Jhennager (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas about building snow goose flyers home made?
Myabe with card board I have some ideas but I could use some help.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

buy your first one then go from there.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=66007

I made two a couple weeks ago, I purchased 2 10 ft 1/2in conduit to put them on, they look pretty awesome in the wind.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just made 50. If that doesnt work I wanna try and hundred. If that doesnt work someone can buy a few off of me!


----------



## Jhennager (Feb 20, 2009)

Do reel wings work? Or is Sillos the only way to go


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think they suck. The wing has to be perfect for them to work.


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Jhennager said:


> Do reel wings work? Or is Sillos the only way to go


 Reel wings work for me but the wind has to be blowing 8-15 mph anything more or less you cant keep them flying. We use the silosock fliers as well and love them.


----------

